# Sell or Barter for DC/MD and *Some VA residents



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I purchased a 12' Aluminum, V-Hull boat. It's your typical (not a beauty queen) boat with 3 benches, however it has a walking platform and swivel, pedestal fishing seat in the front (takes up front 2 benches) and the rear bench has a flush seat installed. This is a boat for lake or river fishing...possibly close to shore in the bay, that would be used for fishing or crabbing. It is on a trailer. It currently has no gas motor, but would be suitable for something small (+/- 10hp). It had/has an electric motor that may not be functioning because the boat was left uncovered.

The boat and trailer are for sale at $750/OBO. I would be open to bartering use of the boat for storage/parking at your location/home (*Semi convenient to DC/my fishing areas because I don't want to drive waaaay out to your place when I want to use it). Please contact me through the site or PMs and we will talk about it/exchange info.

Thank you

CoolDude


----------

